# Mourinho vuole liberarsi di Pogba



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2018)

Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2018)

L'unico fuoriclasse che ha in rosa. Fossi nello UTD caccerei via lui


----------



## ScArsenal83 (17 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.



Eh..speriamo che il panzone ci pensi come "risarcimento" in caso voglia mandar via Donnarumma...sarebbe un upgrade per il CC attuale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2018)

Siamo in pole?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.



Bisogna capire se il ragazzo ha voglia o se è il solito "nigga" che non ha già più voglia di smazzarsi (lecito se hai già qualche decina di milioni messa via)

Ha solo 25 anni, chi lo piglia fa un bel colpo SE HA VOGLIA

Lo vedrei bene al Barca al posto di Rakitic che ormai il top l'ha dato (ma che se vuole venire da noi è strabenvenuto)


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Eh..speriamo che il panzone ci pensi come "risarcimento" in caso voglia mandar via Donnarumma...sarebbe un upgrade per il CC attuale



Piglia 15 netti di ingaggio...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (17 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piglia 15 netti di ingaggio...



E che ti frega.... mica li cacciamo noi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> L'unico fuoriclasse che ha in rosa. Fossi nello UTD caccerei via lui



Come si può considerare Pogba un fuoriclasse? E' solo fumo


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Aprile 2018)

scambio alla pari con gigio


----------



## Zani (17 Aprile 2018)

Altro affarone made in Raiola, sceglie sempre il meglio per i suoi assistiti e e squadre in cui militano, complimentoni!
Detto questo Martial mi piacerebbe molto averlo, dubito sia raggiungibile però.


----------



## DrHouse (17 Aprile 2018)

In linea generale, uno di quelli che prenderei a occhi chiusi.

Ma a causa del maiale non arriverà...

Gli altri 3 citati nell’articolo invece li prenderei tutti: Darmian per Rodriguez, con Blind a zero e a sinistra sei ok.
Martial per l’attacco.


----------



## sacchino (17 Aprile 2018)

Andrà in una squadra con sponsor adidas sicuramente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.



Mourinho ormai è... ai fruttini.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Aprile 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come si può considerare Pogba un fuoriclasse? E' solo fumo



Oddio, proprio fumo non direi. Tecnica e forza fisica sono dalla sua.


----------



## Zani (17 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Oddio, proprio fumo non direi. Tecnica e forza fisica sono dalla sua.



E' troppo svogliato e indisciplinato tatticamente però, mi pare un Balotelli del centrocampo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Oddio, proprio fumo non direi. Tecnica e forza fisica sono dalla sua.



Si ma a 100 milioni e 15 d'ingaggio per 5 anni vorrei uno che sia una certezza al 110%


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come si può considerare Pogba un fuoriclasse? E' solo fumo



Certo come no


----------



## ralf (17 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.



In Francia lo danno molto vicino al Psg...


----------



## Mic (17 Aprile 2018)

uno tra martial e pogba (lui in particolare) e mi fanno felice per 12 mesi


----------



## Milancholy (17 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo in pole?



Stra-stra-pole!


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma a 100 milioni e 15 d'ingaggio per 5 anni vorrei uno che sia una certezza al 110%



Non sono così certo che trovino qualcuno pronto a pagare i 100 milioni che chiedono. Ma nemmeno sarei così sicuro che lascerà lo United.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.



Da prendere al volo, peccato sia Raiola il procuratore.


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail è rottura tra Pogba e Mourinho. Il portoghese avrebbe fatto una lista dei giocatori da cedere. E Pogba è in questa lista. Il prezzo che i Red Devils hanno fissato è di 100 mln di euro. Altri partenti sono Martial, Blind e Darmian.



Pogba è criticato giustamente, non vale 100M e bisognerebbe discutere sui 15M annui. 

Basta vedere le ultime partite per notare che gioca in maniera molto compassata, di certo il fuoriclasse non si è visto.


----------



## ralf (17 Aprile 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> uno tra martial e pogba (lui in particolare) e mi fanno felice per 12 mesi



Tienitelo tu Martial (cit.)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Aprile 2018)

Possibile che nessuno capisca che da un giocatore di Raiola non si puó ottenere nulla di buono?

Il suo obbiettivo é sempre piazzare uno farlo giocare un anno, poi fare casino e spostarlo altrove.
Durante calciopoli sono illuminanti le telefonate intercettate tra lui e Moggi, dove Don Luciano gli spiega come si fa.... che deve giocare male, avere un atteggiamento scostante, cosí la Juve, che aveva giá deciso di prenderlo, l’avrebbe potuto prendere a poco. La juve lo prese per 9 milioni.


----------



## cobalto59 (18 Aprile 2018)

Peccato che sia un altro degli uomini dell’analfabeta e che guadagni tanto, perchè andrebbe preso al volo. Gran giocatore..


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2018)

A noi servirebbe di più Martial, che tralaltro andrà in scadenza tra 1 anno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Certo come no



Hai mai visto sei partite di fila di questo qua?

Da come parli hai sempre visto partite ogni tanto, quando imbrocca la partita giusta.


----------



## Heaven (18 Aprile 2018)

#Pogback alla Juve.

Comunque lo vedrei solo al P$G, al €ITY (ma dubito che passi proprio ai rivali), o al limite al Barça se hanno altri 150mln da buttare




Lo UTD comunque è proprio una squadra di m. (non se per colpa di mou o dirigenza)


----------



## vannu994 (18 Aprile 2018)

Pogba costa troppo e prende troppo, preferirei spenderne 75 su Milinkovic che poi si prende la metà della metà di ingaggio, ma comunque penso che sia fuori portata. Martial sarebbe da farci un pensierino ma in giro si legge che la juve gli ah già messo gli occhi addosso, in quel caso non penso proprio che scelga noi... Comunque stiamo a vedere, al momento non è possibile farsi un'idea del mercato che sarà, dobbiamo aspettare il VA e vedere cosa ha in testa la società.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto sei partite di fila di questo qua?
> 
> Da come parli hai sempre visto partite ogni tanto, quando imbrocca la partita giusta.



Non mi va di ripetere sempre le solite cose scontate. Pogba anche quando gioca in ciabatte piscia in testa alla maggior parte dei centrocampisti. Basta vedere le statistiche di questa stagione ritenuta "fallimentare" dagli espertoni: in 22 partite di premier 5 gol e 9 assist


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non mi va di ripetere sempre le solite cose scontate. Pogba anche quando gioca in ciabatte piscia in testa alla maggior parte dei centrocampisti. Basta vedere le statistiche di questa stagione ritenuta "fallimentare" dagli espertoni: in 22 partite di premier 5 gol e 9 assist



E infatti gli è stato preferito un primavera per un mese da quanto era utile


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E infatti gli è stato preferito un primavera per un mese da quanto era utile



E infatti appena è tornato ha poggiato le palle in testa a Guardiola a casa sua in due minuti


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2018)

Tempo qualche anno e lo vedremo al Nizza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E infatti appena è tornato ha poggiato le palle in testa a Guardiola a casa sua in due minuti



A conferma che avrai visto negli anni dieci partite di 'sto mezzo giocatore


----------



## Jaqen (18 Aprile 2018)

Futuro giocatore del Nizza assieme a Gigio, Abate e Niang


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A conferma che avrai visto negli anni dieci partite di 'sto mezzo giocatore



Se era un mezzo giocatore non lo pagavano 120M


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se era un mezzo giocatore non lo pagavano 120M



Ah beh allora se questo è il metro di giudizio alzo le mani


----------

